# black acei sick



## kousman_1 (Nov 13, 2010)

anyone know what this is take look pics ? got sick over night looks blotted a bit off colored and not eating http://profile.imageshack.us/user/kousman1/


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Read this article about Malawi bloat : http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat.php
See nobis911 post about sick albino and demonsii just below.
If you have other cichlids in the tank I would start treating with metronidazole. Good luck.


----------

